# Python Attack!!!!!



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Saw this on one of the documentary channels last night. Basically some american, trying to do Steve Irwin impressions, went into a cave to find Retics. He wanders round the cave going "woah woah woah, that's a big python, that's a big python" alot. He trys to catch one by the tail, and proceeds to bite him on the ass.
Anyone else see this frankly stupid "documentary"? How much did this guy want to be Steve Irwin? 

Plus the name offended me...the only "attack" was a Python whose tail had been grabbed as it slept in a cave. Sounds more like a case of "Python Defends" to me.....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Did he keep saying "I got a bad bite!"???


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Did he keep saying "I got a bad bite!"???


He did, and to be fair it was really! Couldn't of happened to a more deserving bloke though IMO :lol2:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Haven't seen it myself but I've watched several "documentaries" with similar outcomes! Pillocks the lot of them!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

There was a thread on this a while back with the video clip. He so deserved that! LMAO!


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

brady bar his name is i think an he is a bit of a tw*t especially the way he was acting over that retic you think of some of the things stevo's done and got bitten by but still carried on holding it and talkin about it.

james.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

For those who haven't seen it:

Brady Barr

YouTube - National Geographic film maker Brady Barr gets bitten by a g

It's hilarious! He takes it like a man.....not!:lol2:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

stevo used to get tagged on the face and still carry on he diddnt care his main concern was allways the animals never himself wot a legend


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: dat vid is hilarious lmfao idiot deserved it


----------



## Blazesnake (Aug 5, 2007)

he does seem a bit of an idiot in that clip but i have seen him in other things and thought he was quite good, he can be farely gutsy when he needs to be
YouTube - Dangerous Encounters
i wouldn't do this


----------



## jimmy_pompey (Aug 29, 2007)

lol id like to see the bite  pussy ass mo fo


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I must confess this one had me in tears, watched on sky then had to watch it again on sky +.
I cracked when he started screaming like a Girl (no offence intended)... and up to his waste in pure bat shit as well...Bless :biteme:

If you enjoyed this one watch Brady Bar in the episode when he is researching nile crocs living in burrows !
He has a croc suit made for him and then goes under cover into their homes...Tape measure in hand....... I nearly choked, has to be the funniest thing I have ever seen !
Although Bar is a very well respected crocodilian expert he just can't help coming over as a complete PRAT........... got to love him:crazy:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

That thing can't be anymore than 12-13 feet - the dude is a ****** (no offense Jay)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

What a knobhead........do you think he had a bad bite........:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Blazesnake (Aug 5, 2007)

i think he was less worried about the pain and more about the guano seeping into his open wound, think is was the shock more than anything.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I think he maybe got a bad bite....
:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

EddieLizzard said:


> Saw this on one of the documentary channels last night. Basically some american, trying to do Steve Irwin impressions, went into a cave to find Retics. He wanders round the cave going "woah woah woah, that's a big python, that's a big python" alot. He trys to catch one by the tail, and proceeds to bite him on the ass.
> Anyone else see this frankly stupid "documentary"? How much did this guy want to be Steve Irwin?
> 
> Plus the name offended me...the only "attack" was a Python whose tail had been grabbed as it slept in a cave. Sounds more like a case of "Python Defends" to me.....


I'd have laughed alot :O


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> That thing can't be anymore than 12-13 feet - the dude is a ****** (no offense Jay)


the clip was funny but this was funnier. I almost PMSL xD


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

There will only ever be 1 Steve Irwin. :no1:
Loved watching that guy tho... hes more of a funny entertainer than someone who does documentories or reps lol


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

that clip was funny, but this one is better!! Arse got tagged in the face by a boa YouTube - what a dipshit! ( snake attack)

:lol2:


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, watched the you tube clip on the original thread several weeks ago.

the guy is a complete tw*t and really deserved what he got, and then proceeded to be a right wuss cos he got a bite.

That was the first time I saw that guy, and hopefully it will be the last.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

:lol2: lol what a pussy that guy was , it was only a baby retic :lol2:


----------

